# Boiler room, exterior door



## Inspector 102 (Aug 23, 2010)

Table 508.2 indicates that a furnace/boiler room requires a 1-hr separation or sprinkler. If there is an exterior door leading to the boiler room and the exterior wall are otherwise not required to be a rated assembly, does the door have to be a rated assembly? Regardless of the exterior wall requirements, does the boiler room have to have rated walls on the exterior? Wall is 40 feet from property line and I am not sure about protected opening requirements. Thanks


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

No rating would be required if you have adequate fire separation distance.


----------

